# soil substrate



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

what other brand names make soil substrate like 'aquasoil' ? 
where can i buy them thru the web?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

it hasn't appered in the US yet.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

There's a Chinese Aquasoil, but I'm not sure what it's called. You can check AquaQuotient, they might be able to help you.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

the brand is "Purpoise". I am using them 

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

tanVincent said:


> the brand is "Purpoise". I am using them
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


Can it be bought online?


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

I dun think so...

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> it hasn't appered in the US yet.


Aquasoil is available in the USA now. www.aquariumdesigngroup.com has a limited number of ADA products.


----------



## HomeBoi (Jun 25, 2009)

tanVincent said:


> the brand is "Purpoise". I am using them
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


Hello  
Where to you buy the brand ur talking about???


----------

